# Frequently unplugging electronics harmful?



## maxtot2 (May 5, 2011)

With what types of electronics is frequently unplugging detrimental towards? I was alarmed when I read this concerning the latest model xbox. I can only imagine what other devices might be affected by frequently unplugging. Though I have surge protectors, I basically want to unplug my stuff whenever there is severe weather. However, now I am affraid to do _that_ even. How and why can this cause problems especially in the case of my xbox slim (my most prized possesion!)? Is what I read even true?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not ever heard that. And having only read it once (in your link above), I still don't believe it would cause any problems. The response above wasn't from a Microsoft rep, so I would simply ignore it.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I worked with electronics for many years and never heard of that and never saw anything that would suggest it was true. Yahoo answers is hardly an authority on anything. Anybody can answer questions whether they know anything about the subject or not.

In the event of a lightening storm the best protection for electronic devices is to unplug them. Surge protectors offer little protection.


----------

